# It's hot today!



## Amélie222

How do you say this in different languages? (In terms of the weather)
I thought it'd be good since it's scorching hot here in England!! 

French: "Il fait chaud aujourd'hui!"


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish

¡Qué calor hace hoy!


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha i teth an-diugh. (Scottish Gaelic)
Es ist heiß heute. (German)
Það er heitt í dag. (Icelandic)


----------



## badgrammar

In Turkish (possibly incorrect, but looks right to me): 

Bügün çok sicak...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Afghan Farsi/Persian:

Bísyor gurmí us! 
Chíbulá [gurm] us imrose!

*Bien*


----------



## Whodunit

_In German:_

Heute ist es heiß!


----------



## Knuð

Norwegian:

Det er varmt i dag!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Danas je vruće. (Cyrillic: Данас је вруће.)
or
Danas je toplo. (Данас је топло.)

Pozdrav!


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Urdu:  Aaj garmi hai
Punjabi:  Aj garmi haigi.

Linguist, do Guju's say "taap lage che?"


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi/Urdu: Aaj garmi hai
> Punjabi: Aj garmi haigi.
> 
> Linguist, do Guju's say "taap lage che?"


nope. Gujji's also say "garmi"! (where did you get "taap" from by the way?)

*Hindi:* (script)

आज गरमी है
(Aaj garmi hai)

*Gujarati:*

આજે ગરમી છે
(Aaje garmi che)

*Créole Réunnionais:*

fé chaud zordi!

*Swahili:*

Naskiyan joto leo
(literally "I feel hot today")


----------



## panjabigator

My friend is a Guju and she said "bo taap lage che."  I looked in my Hindi dictionary (and I realize this is a different language hehe) and <taap> is defined as heat, and in intense burning fever.  I dont remember exactly how hot the day was, but I dont think it was anything that bad..and believe me, I can not tolerate heat!


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

Wannee ron mak - Today is very hot.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Сегодня жарко - Segodnya zharko.


----------



## Manuel_M

*In Maltese:*

Is-sħana llum


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> In Turkish (possibly incorrect, but looks right to me):
> 
> Bügün çok sicak...



usually, what looks right to you is the right one


----------



## STF

Avui fa molta calor!
Quina calor que fa avui! in Catalan


----------



## STF

Che caldo!
Oggi fa caldissimo! Italiano


----------



## jason.pk

Greek = Κάνει πολύ ζέστη σήμερα! (Lit. It does alot of heat today)


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> My friend is a Guju and she said "bo taap lage che." I looked in my Hindi dictionary (and I realize this is a different language hehe) and <taap> is defined as heat, and in intense burning fever. I dont remember exactly how hot the day was, but I dont think it was anything that bad..and believe me, I can not tolerate heat!


You're absolutely right. "taap" is a word - it's just that it's never used in Bharuchi Gujarati! (one i speak at home)
But come to think if it, I would understand it if it was said - if you consider how hot it is that day and the person makes a funny face and says "Arey.. bo taap laage che!" then it's kind of guess-able what they're saying.


----------



## optimistique

Dutch:

*Het is heet vandaag!*

Although perfect for describing the weather to someone who is not with you,
the above can be a bit of a superfluous statement when actually saying to someone, because everybody can feel themselves that it's so hot, so for practical language, more common as a sort of conversation-starter is:

*Wat is het heet vandaag!*


----------



## panjabigator

@ Linguist:  Yeah, I would understand it to in Hindi and Punjabi, but it just really isnt used...at least in my encounters.  I don't know about England, but the diaspora Hindi and Punjabi here are watered down with English and there are so many things which we really do not hear here, and just are not apart of our vocab....I really havent heard anyone say taap, but I know what it is.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> @ Linguist: Yeah, I would understand it to in Hindi and Punjabi, but it just really isnt used...at least in my encounters. I don't know about England, but the diaspora Hindi and Punjabi here are watered down with English and there are so many things which we really do not hear here, and just are not apart of our vocab....I really havent heard anyone say taap, but I know what it is.


Exactly the same here! It's horrific how some verbs you can just "fabricate" but adding "karna" on the end!

"cook karna" - to cook
"wash karna" - to wash
"on karna" - to switch on
"off karna" - to switch off
"touch karna" - to touch

the list is endless! People do this in India too.


----------



## panjabigator

Shoot the whole mess of them.  

How would you say its a little hot and very hot?

thodu garmi che
jyaada garmi che?

alot of times the zyaadaa becomes jyaadaa...and when I say it, it sounds like jaadaa.


----------



## Pivra

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Exactly the same here! It's horrific how some verbs you can just "fabricate" but adding "karna" on the end!
> 
> "cook karna" - to cook
> "wash karna" - to wash
> "on karna" - to switch on
> "off karna" - to switch off
> "touch karna" - to touch
> 
> the list is endless! People do this in India too.


 

 O O''.... karna as in action? The word event in Thai is HetuKarn. What does Hetu means? I know Hotu is an imperitive form of as- (to be) in Sanskrit (asmi, asti, assi, etc.) for singular third person, I guess Hetu means something related to "to be".


----------



## s0ci0l0gy

Tagalog:

*Ang init ngayon!*


----------



## panjabigator

<hetu> is a Sanskriticism for the word "for."  It really isn't used in my opinion.  <karnaa> is the verb for "to do."  The word <karaan> means "reason."  The word "karam" means deed (I think).


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Shoot the whole mess of them.
> 
> How would you say its a little hot and very hot?
> 
> thodu garmi che
> jyaada garmi che?
> 
> alot of times the zyaadaa becomes jyaadaa...and when I say it, it sounds like jaadaa.


hehe yes. strictly speaking it's "ziyaadaa" but you get all sorts of variations! Typical Gujji's would say "Jiyaadaa"/"Jyaadaa". You'd get "zyaadaa" (most common I'd say) then like you said "jaadaa" - probably when you speak fast.

As for the Gujarati which you attempted, it's:

"Thodi garmi che" &
"Bo garmi che"

"Ziyaadaa" is Urdu/Hindi - not Gujarati.


			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> <hetu> is a Sanskriticism for the word "for." It really isn't used in my opinion. <karnaa> is the verb for "to do." The word <karaan> means "reason." The word "karam" means deed (I think).


Just be a bit careful with the amount of "a"s you use. It's "Kaaran" (nasalised "n") not "karaan"

It's just that when I read yours, I see a short "a" on the first "a" (like the first "a" in karnaa) and a long "a" on the second one. Almost like "kuh-raaaan".

Sorry for being nitpicky lol.


----------



## panjabigator

I mispelled it...thanks for catching it!


----------



## panjabigator

Bo shukria...er...ah...jaza'kallah.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Bo shukria...er...ah...jaza'kallah.


hee hee!  
(you welcome?) what the hell.. i'll just say "yoo vell cum yaar!"


----------



## macta123

In Hindi 
Aaj bahut gaarami hai

In Malayalam
Innu nalla chuDu aNu


----------



## Tisia

*Persian: *
*هوا گرم است امروز* (_hava garm ast emruz) :_Weather is hot today.

*Kurdish:*
*ئه ورو هه وا گه رمه *_(awro hawa garma)_ : Today weather is hot.
*
Finnish:*
Tänään on kuuma (Today is hot).

Tisia


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> Aaj bahut gaarami hai


That means "It's very hot today". The Hindi has been done before


----------



## alby

In Croatian:
Danas je vruće.

Nataša


----------



## larosa

Hungarian: Meleg van ma.


----------



## stargazer

Hello

DANES JE VROČE in Slovenia. Finally!  It's 30 degrees Celsius. You could say DANES JE ZELO VROČE (it's very hot today).

Enjoy


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*!חם היום* (_kham hayom!_)


----------



## CatStar

*In Irish:*

Tá sé an té inniu!

Cat


----------



## Little_Me

And for the collection- in Polish:
*Dziś jest gorąco!*

Greetings,
Lil'Me


----------



## Proximate Platypus

Japanese:

kyô atsui desu ne!
今日暑いですね。


----------



## Tino_no

Amélie222 said:
			
		

> I thought it'd be good since it's scorching hot here in England!!



Do you think so? 
Here in Mexico it is *really *hot, and the worst part is coming 

In mexican spanish:

¡Cómo hace calor ahora!


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek you would say *"Κάνει ζέστη σήμερα!"* [kánee zéstee símera]


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic: الطقس حار اليوم _(aT-Taqsu Haarrun al-yawma)_

Palestinian Arabic: شوب اليوم_ (shoob il-yoom)_


----------



## _blue_

Bugün hava sIcak. 

Turkish!

Sorry I forgot to write the language lol. thanks for reminding me!


----------



## KottaKitta

In Hungarian: 

*"Meleg van ma!"*

Üdv! / Regards!


----------



## showerbabies

*cantonese* - gum ya-ut  ho      yeet ah (the "-ut" is like hut)
gum ya-ut (today)        ho (very)  yeet (hot)


----------



## Encolpius

in Czech:

Dneska je vedro.


----------

